# VAF4A & Appendix 2 Questions



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

I am filling out the paper application for the VAF4A & a practice VAF4A Appendix 2 just to make sure my answers and etc are correct before I fill out the online application and etc. I have a some questions, I am probably really over thinking this, but I do not want to mess it up. If the easy ones trip me up I am really worried about the hard ones!!!!!

*VAF4A*

1. When asked a question do they want simple answers or full sentences for example how long have you lived at this address? Do they want 10 years or I have lived at this address for 10 years. Also do they want just the years or do they need years/months/days?

2. Some guidance notes to the questions tell you to write none and others do not if the question does not apply to you for example (contact details if different from those given in question 3.1) if my contact details are NOT different do I leave it blank write NONE or write Not Applicable? Also some of the sections do not apply to us for instance we do not have children, so will the online take us to the next section or how does that work. I didn’t know if every space had to have some sort of answer? 


*Questions VAF4A Appendix 2*

What exactly do they want on Part 1 question 1.6 & 1.8?
1.6 - How often do we meet – Daily as we are married and live together? I am worried about getting to word or not enough.

1.8 – How do you keep in touch with your sponsor (in the guidance notes is says to tell them the last time I was in contact with my sponsor. – We are married and live together so we keep in touch in person and via the phone while we are at work. I was last in contact with spouse this morning before he left for work, or do I have to even put that.

1.25 – We have a joint bank account so all our bills are paid from that, so how do they want me to list how much each of us pays, because we pay for everything together. Do I just answer with we have a joint checking account so all bills are paid through it equally?

Part 2 Question 2.8

Do you intend to wok in the UK: YES What do they want as evidence. Do I tell them that I graduated and what my degree is and that once we arrive I will start looking for work? 

Part 5. We meet the requirements will salaried employment overseas and also salaried employment within 3 months of returning to the UK. Since we meet the requirements do I need to show as good evidence in Part 5 that we have a joint savings account and CD or do I just include originals of these under the section to prove our relationship?


I will probably have more questions, but I appreciate any help that is given.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Relax!
If they ask how long, you state the actual length in terms of years or months. If they tell you to give dates, you do.
Online form is structured in such a way that the answer you give will take you to the next relevant question automatically. 
About being married, just state you live together.
About paying from joint account, just halve the each amount, e.g. you pay £100 and your husband £100, and so on.
State you intend to work to use your qualification and to contribute to household budget.
Part 5 - leave blank.


----------



## HW2009 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thank you Joppa. I do not know how someone I have never met can make me feel more calm and reassured, but you sure do and I hope you know how appreciative I am. Thank you for your support and help in the midst of this whirlwind!


----------

